# Orthopaedic Specialist and Tilly's Hop...



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I was just hoping to run something past you all regarding our pooch Tilly (2 years old). As a little background we noticed an occasional hop on her rear right leg when she changed from running to walking which I suspected as luxating patella. 

We took her to the vet who checked her over and performed x-rays, none of which was entirely conclusive as he couldn’t actually get her knee to luxate, even when sedated. The x-rays didn’t really help either as all he could really speculate at was that her knee wasn’t perfectly straight so, rather than popping out her knee cap may be rubbing on the groove of her leg bone. A cruciate tear was ruled out but they did say it could possibly be legg-perthes disease but there was no evidence of this.

Fast forward to now and she is still completely active, no stiffness, loves to run, jump, play and drive us nuts but the hop is still present and is maybe a little more noticeable. I took her back to the vets who examined her again and could find no change to last time so I asked for a referral. 

We are booked in next week with an orthopaedic specialist who will keep her in for a day for xrays and observations (which is a worry in itself as she has been known to kick off with vets when anaesthetics are involved!). Bit of a long shot but I just wondered if this sounded familiar to anyone of if anyone had any experience or input with any of the above? On the whole Tilly is fine and if it wasn’t for the potential arthritis and excess strain to other limbs I would probably leave her be - its just horrible seeing her just putting up with something that must be at best uncomfortable.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Pauly

Polly does exactly the same - lifts right leg, hops onto left when she's at full pelt running, then stops to walk. She's nearly six months old. We noticed it a few days ago and are just keeping her walking on the lead for a few days, discouraging jumping and running in the house (although she's a lively puppy and this is difficult!). I suspected patella luxation and have asked the vet for a full hip and knee examination at her six month puppy check on the 28th.

There doesn't seem to be any pain associated with it at all but it is so disappointing as she loves running off leash, exploring, chasing after her beloved ball and generally being an energetic, lively, fun-loving puppy. We really don't want her lifetime to be spent on restricted exercise.

Would be really interested in hearing the results of the orthopaedic specialist examination.

Just wondering - has this been covered by your insurance cover? As this is a breeding issue/genetic problem, we're concerned that it won't be. Not that it would make any difference to any treatment P receives - we just want her to have a happy life doing what dogs are meant to do.

Toffin
x


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi there, 

Sounds like we're in the same boat, i'll definitely update Tillys progress on here. Shes the same in that it seems to bother me more than her but i need to know exactly whats causing it and precisely what our option are in terms of management, improvement or surgical repair. At least then we can make an informed decision.

Im still hoping someone on here has experience to put my mind at rest a bit. 

In terms of insurance we have to pay then claim so cant say 100%. however they paid out for her initial xrays and anti inflammatories so have hinted this should be ok too. All depends what the specialist decides i suppose. Im like you tho if i can stop the hop then i'll find a way to pay for it.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

How long has Tilly suffered from this?? Ted developed a bit of a limp when waking from a sleep in the evenings. I was convinced it was HD or LP but X-rays sad otherwise. It has been put down to a soft tissue injury which can take at least 6 Months to repair.
I would be interested to hear how you get on.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh dear, I feel quite emotional! We're so very lucky that whatever P needs we can do. And Tilly and Polly have caring owners who will do what they can to ensure they're healthy and fulfilling their potential.

As you say, it seems to bother us more than it bothers Polly but she must notice that somethings not right otherwise she wouldn't suddenly lift her right leg.

Hope Tilly is OK at the specialists, and thinking of you.

Toffin
x


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

I would love it to just be soft tissue but its been around six months since it started? Although the vet did say to carry on as usual in order to properly observe it so she hasnt rested it. I really hope she doesnt need the surgery, despite the excellent prognisis, as thinking of the procedure then 6 weeks in her crate seems so tough on the little tyke. Whatever it takes though.

Glad we got referred as on the last vet visit or vet pretty much said he has no idea and hasnt even mentioned the possibilty of anything other than luxating patella or legg perthes. I just want to know what were dealing with andcexhaust all non surgical options.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

I was concerned about surgery, but then thought that if surgery would completely cure it (albeit with a long post-operative period of crating then exercise restriction), at least Polly would be able to run, jump and do all things a dog does after the recovery period. Better that than having to restrict her activities for the rest of her life.

Just our thoughts.

I'm not with her for a few days - husband looking after her whilst I'm on a work trip - and really missing her... He's keeping her on the lead then we'll see how she goes at the weekend.

Toffin
x


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

The way im trying to look at it even is if its something which requires surgery then it could always be worse. Ive just come home on my lunch break to see tilly and shes charging round the house. Surely it cant be all that bad! I have wondered if some of the hops are becoming habit but im sick of trying to second guess everything.

Roll on tuesday night and hopefully some answers. I dont know anyone else who has had this who can offer any advice unfortunately.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, the guessing ''what it is'' is the tough part....
I do know of another dog that has a similar thing and is under the
care of a specialist but her hopping is very noticeable.
Has your vet suggested Hydro therapy?? I take Ted twice a week , it's good for building muscle to support any weak joints.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

I have considered hydrotherapy but its all hinging on what the specialist says really. If they think it will help and want to refer us to one then I will certainly try it, we are up for everything before going down the surgery route really. 

If i could be sure it wont get worse than it is I would consider leaving it as it is as it doesnt slow her down (this is what our vet suggested) - however she is not far past 2 years old so want to make sure we are doing the right thing for the future too. 

All in all theres a lot riding on Tuesday!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a worry for you both. I will keep everything crossed for both Tilly and Polly and hope that the specialists can give you a clear diagnosis and good options for treatment.
I know it is hard, but try not to worry too much. Neither of your girls are going to be used for breeding. Both of you do not think either of them is in pain at the moment and that is great.
25 years ago I had a wonderful GSD, Cheka (- who possibly was my dog of a life time, although that seems disloyal to say to others that have been part of my life and Kiki is already so very special) who was diagnosed with a very flat hip socket when she was 6 months old and I had noticed that she dragged a toe when running on the sand... My vet then recommended lots of short walks to build up muscle, allowing her to carry a little extra weight to protect the joint and then seeing how things went. Cheka was fabulous, we lived in the Dark Peak and she hill climbed, jumped walls, swam in reservoirs, kept up with our other GSD and She was part of an agility display team and took part in competitive obedience. She was the best dog and brilliant with my neices and nephews and eventually with our son. She lived a full and happy life. Yes she occasionally had an odd gait, but it did not inconvenience her at all. Happy, strong, lovely dog!
Please don't be too quick to despair.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks, Marzi! You're quite right - nihil desperandum and all that. So looking forward to seeing the little Miss P when I get back home tomorrow evening...

Toffin
x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter does a little skip with his back leg now and again. I took him to an orthopedic specialist who said his leg, knee and hip were absolutely fine and its just a habit or a tick that he has seen before in dogs. Dexter is extremely active, athletic and has great stamina. He can outrun most dogs and can run rings round my brother's welsh springers. It hasn't affected him in any way and he told us not to worry about it.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

They are both positive stories and thats what im hoping for. She certainly seems ok so i really really hope the specialist says its not too serious and wont affect her other legs or later in life (too much anyway). 

Some of the hops do look more like habit so fingers crossed thats playing a part. 

This is what i was hoping for. Bit more positivity than google searches!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I would also suggest Bowen Therapy for Polly and Tilly. Mainly because whatever the cause it's putting strain on the whole body in every way. If its soft tissue damage Bowen will help speed recovery. If its skeletal Bowen will help rebalance the whole body. If ops are required Bowen will help maintain muscular efficacy and aid post operative recovery both of the surgical site and musculature and indeed any bone damage too. It may be that Bowen could prevent any op being required.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly came to me at around 17 months and did the occasional hop too - then she suddenly screamed one day and was very scared and in a lot of pain and reluctant to move at all. Vets gave her painkillers and after a couple of days admitted her for x-rays. At the end of that they declared it a soft tissue injury which would heal over time.

Based on previous experience with one of my last dogs I asked for her to be referred to a rehab specialist to be thoroughly checked over. They diagnosed severe luxating patella on both hind legs with the possibility of her needing surgery to correct this. She was also moving very poorly with her back legs so using her front legs to compensate for her sore knees. We were given a series of physio type exercises designed to get her to use her back legs properly and we had return visits roughly once a month. 

I saw a different local vet who confirmed the diagnosis and that her problem was severe enough for me to consider surgery. Each month we were given different exercises and at the end of approx six months she was declared as well muscled, moving perfectly, using her legs properly and pain free. She still has luxating patella as she is put together badly enough for strong muscles to not totally hold her knees in position but she manages it extremely well and runs like the wind.

As well as the exercises she had acupuncture for pain relief and was exercised on a hydro treadmill during her monthly visits to the specialist so they could assess her gait and fitness fully. For now there is no question of her needing surgery (although she may well need it in the future) the only thing we do not do is agility as I do not want to put any extra strain on her joints. She has regular off lead sessions in the country where she runs and plays with other dogs to her hearts content.

I hope Polly and Tilly are both OK. 

The place we went to is here:

http://www.smartvetwales.co.uk/ 

It is around a 5 hour round trip for us - so not exactly local - but I know nowhere else offering the degree of specialism they do and it has been well worth every minute of every journey to avoid surgery and see her fit and loving life (and bird chasing) as much as she currently does.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thinking of you all!


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi 2ndhandgal

Thanks very much for writing such a detailed response, much appreciated. I certainly wouldnt say Tilly has severe luxating patella as her first xrays showed only a very slight misshapen knee which couldnt be luxated even under sedation. The vet thought it may be merely rubbing as opposed to 'popping out' of place.

With this in mind I would hope that we can try other things before surgery especially based on your experience. I guess we really just need to hope its not legg perthes which would definitely need surgery - again there is nothing to suggest this other than the fact that she hops and it wasnt clearly coming from her knee. Fingers crossed on that one!

Second xrays will show if her hip is worsening at all so I would like to think we'll know whats going on by tuesday. 

I'm glad I opted to write on here now! I feel a lot more positive rather than just feeling bad for her. Roll on Tuesday!!! 

ps. she has just been skittering around catching snow flakes in our garden so certainly isnt worrying about her posture!!

)


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey 2ndhandgal, nice to see your great advice and input again. Hope you are staying, you have been missed.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope both dogs get the care and help they need, It just shows what can be achieved if Molly is doing that well without surgery. Good Luck.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Many thanks for your comments, 2ndhandgal. Really positive and useful.

If anything P's right leg guarding and lifting is worse now, but still no pain and it doesn't stop her doing anything. Seeing the vet next Monday.

Pauly - hope today has gone OK for Tilly. Please do let us know what the specialist says. Thinking of you.

Toffin
x


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Toffin, 

Unfortunately our plans got changed because of all of the snow! It was really deep on monday so we moved the appt. Unfortunately the vet couldnt do the full day of tests later in the week and is on holiday next week! Sooooooo, we are going to see him for the half hour consultation tomorrow with the main day following the week after next. Im secretly hoping to get least get an idea of his opinion tomorrow and will post on here either way to update you and the others. I guess concrete news may be a week or two now though : (

As for your little pup i would try not to worry, once i was aware of the hop tilly had and what it may be i simply noticed it a lot more. Focus too much on something and its all you see after a while! I bet its just the same for you guys. Tillys over two years old and it worsening was a very slow, barely noticeable process really, particularly after we were a bit used to it. 

Anyway i will deffo get on with here if i can get any info. I guess he'll examine her a little and has her last xrays so should be able to form an opinion that i will press him for!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh dear, what a disappointment for you. Do hope the specialist is able to give you an idea tomorrow. And thank you for your comments about how you noticed it more - we're watching her the whole time and sometimes cringe when it seems to be more frequent!

Just wondering whereabouts you live - is it in the Midlands?

Toffin
x


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean about the cringing thing - I do exactly the same which is why we decided it was time to look into it properly. Although I really must say she doesnt seem troubled by it at all!

We are in Sheffield so kind of Midlands, kind of the north depending on your point of view I guess!

Our appointment is in Doncaster.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

No, Polly doesn't appear to be in any pain either. In pursuit of strengthening her quads, we've just been on an uphill outing through the snow and she runs, jumps, bounces and generally dashes around like any other lively puppy. She never hops in the house or when she's walking. Trotting - very occasionally lifts her leg for one step but it doesn't slow her down. Running is the worst when most sprints end in her lifting her leg for one step then slowing to a trot or walk, then she's off running again. But no sign of discomfort or pain. She generally favours her left hand side when running. (This sounds like a list of clinical symptoms for a vet!)

The orthopaedic referral vet practices near Nottingham are at Castle Donington or Derby (both University of Nottingham practices), or a one-vet practice in Hucknall. There's only one in Scotland (Glasgow).

Will be thinking of you tomorrow. We're seeing our ordinary vet on the 28th.

Toffin
x


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

The similarity between the list of symptoms sounds almost identical. 

Tilly does the odd one in the house when she sets off between rooms which are the ones that I believe have become a habit more than anything - I dont think her knee is being used enough at these points to have actually luxated (considering how infrequent it is when she actually does use her leg fully) so I suspect she is just becoming used to doing this when setting off.

Tilly does it occasionally when walking too but not constantly and not in any particular situation.

We shall see....


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

So we're back from the orthopaedic specialist with news about as good as can be. He has ruled out legg perthes and ruled out luxating patella as well (which our vet was sure it was and was ready to operate should we see fit!). He checked her paws, hips, knees, muscles and spine and all are as they should be.

Basically the knee contains 3 tendons (not the ligaments) which run down the leg and one of them is rubbing slightly on the groove its meant to be in. He suspects its the 'long digital extensor tendon' but it could be any of the 3 - essentially the same regardless of which one though so we pretty much know what it is.

The good news is that he has confirmed it causes her no pain at all and is not affecting her other limbs (nor will over time). Plus as its not bone on bone, as it would be with the patella, it is unlikely to increase any liklihood of related arthritis. 

Moving forward he says water therapy and physical therapy wont help as her muscles are in great shape and legs are aligned. Further to this he doesnt even need to sedate and confirm which tendon it is just yet as she was charging around like a loon so its not urgent at all. Instead we are simply to look out for any patterns (such as it happening more on flat ground or long walks etc) or it getting worse. Other than that he wants us to call him monthly for the next few months to keep him up to date and if he decides its worth investigating further he will tell us. So business as usual for now!

Toffin - Fingers crossed little Polly has something which will pass but if not then there are so many non urgent possibilities that I didnt even know about that could be the cause so I would say - judging by your description you have no cause for major alarm. I would also say if your vet seems unsure then a referral is the way to go. These guys were much more involved and disregarded what ou vet said just with the physical exam - however your vet may be much better than ours so i'm sure you'll know best. : )

Anyway sorry for the long rambling post - were all off out to the pub for a well earned drink.

Pauly


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

What wonderful news, Pauly. Do hope you all enjoy your drink - as you say, well-earned!

Fascinating - thanks so much for all the detail which we read with great interest. And so pleased it's not something that will get worse or cause other skeletal problems or pain. Thank goodness it isn't luxating patella either or anything to do with Tilly's hips.

You must be so very relieved. And thanks for the comments about your vet - I'm not exactly 100% sure about ours so will definitely ask for a referral. Your specialist seems very clued up and Nottingham to Doncaster isn't that far - could you tell me which one you went to?

Toffin
x


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Toffin, 

Thanks your reply, its good to remember that google sometimes only seems to give worse case scenarios - no substitute for an experts opinion.

We went to Beechwood Vetinary hospital and although I can recommend them in terms of what we saw, it was only a half hour appointment and I bet there are lots of great places to start off with around Nottingham as well. Besides your vet will have specialist referral places on their records too. To me it definitely is the way to go as the guy we saw was far more confident in his diagnosis which filled us with confidence too.

Thanks again, i'll keep an eye out for any threads with an update on Polly. : )


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Great news for Tilly - now keeping everything crossed for Miss Polly...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Actually didn't cringe as much this morning during our still snowy outing in the hills - just knowing about the specialist's opinion on Tilly has reassured us that it isn't necessarily LP. More relaxed today than for a while!

Will let you know what our vet says next Monday.

Toffin
x


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Toffin, 

Rest assured there are plentyof other things it could be and furthermore there are 4 grades of luxating patella with only the top 2 causing any particular discomfort. So even if they do suspect its that its not necessarily going to cause you and Polly any major issues anyway.

Glad you enjoyed your walk! : )


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I just read this post, such good news about Tilly and hopefully Polly will get reassuring news soon too given that the symptoms sound so similar. The fact that she isn't in any pain is extremely positive. Fingers crossed Toffin - I was sorry you couldn't make it to the meet, hopefully next time x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I still maintain that Bowen could help. It would be worthwhile going on line and checking out a canine Bowen therapist to see what they say and do, especially as Tilly is favouring one side. I would take Max in a heartbeat......but then I know how effective Bowen is.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cat 53 said:


> I still maintain that Bowen could help. It would be worthwhile going on line and checking out a canine Bowen therapist to see what they say and do, especially as Tilly is favouring one side. I would take Max in a heartbeat......but then I know how effective Bowen is.


Is their a list ( organisation) of Canine Bowen Therpaists nationwide...I had a look on line but found it quite difficult to come up with one....

I'm very interested in holistic therapies...


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Very pleased for you that it was good news about Tilly, hope Polly's appointment gives as good news.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I would look at the European College of Bowen Studies (ECBS) and check out individual therapists, where canine Bowen should be added to their profiles. Also Bowen Therapists Professional Association. (BTPA). Alternatively I could use my contacts to find someone in your area. A lot of veterinary nurses are training in canine Bowen. And a lot of equine bowen therapists also do canine Bowen.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic news for Tilly 

Hope you get some similar good news for Polly soon


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, we saw the vet this afternoon (appointment was postponed from Monday) and he tried and tried to elicit some lateral movement in the patella, but failed miserably. He said it was moving exactly as it should be in the groove, her hips were great and there was no noticeable problem in hind and fore legs. So we went away with the advice to keep an eye on it, don't go for outings that are too ambitious but keep up exercise, running, jumping, stairs, etc. to strengthen her legs. He suggested 45 minutes running off lead or walking on is probably sufficient for a couple of months.

And actually we're not noticing it as much now. It's worse towards the end of a strenuous off lead outing when she's tired but the rest of the time it only happens very very occasionally.

He'll review it at P's one-year check unless we notice it getting worse or if it obviously causes her pain.

Good news 

Toffin
x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That is good news.
Polly just obviously likes to have a little *skip* everynow and again!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

That news must be such a relief, really pleased for you


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great news.....Max is pleased for his little sister.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Toffin. 

This is great news! Really glad that its nothing serious - nice to get some good news all round!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks so much, everyone. I'm trying not to focus on her rear legs when she runs away from us!

Toffin
x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Brilliant news, you must be so relieved that nothing was found to be wrong and that you are noticing an improvement also! Really good to hear x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Excellent news!!! Really pleased to hear there is not a problem!


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi again everyone.

Unfortunately Tillys hop does appear to be worsening so we decided its time to investigate further with a view to surgery. Shes not far past 2 years old so it seems unfair for her to just learn to live with something that clearly isnt right. Our specialist is lining up sedation and xray tomorrow  followed by mri or cat scan if necessary followed by repair then aftercare (we are proof of the vaule of insurance in case anyone is undecided!).

I just wanted to guage some opinion on something if poss. Tilly is the kind of dog who, when frightened, will kick off before backing down and has been known to have a go at the vets and nurses before and after anaesthetic (once at her last xray a year ago and when she was spayed). The vets can obviously handle her but we hate to think of her so distressed cos she is normally such a friendly dog so she must be very scared.

My question is that the vet says we can be in with her when sedated if we like. I like the idea to reassure her but i dont know whether us being there would lead to her remembering us being involved in a situation that she remembers as negative and affect her trust. She isnt a big fan of vets after being restrained a bit heavy handedly by a nurse when she was spayed ( the cesar milan pin down on a frightened little puppy - terrible response about which we complained).

Anyway do u think us being there would help or would she be better to just seeing us coming to collect her?

The appointment is all day tmw, not looking forward to it at all but we just need to know whats up now.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Pauly

Sorry to hear that Tilly's leg seems to be worse. What a difficult decision to have to make. For what it's worth, I wonder if it would really help Tilly if you were there for her during what might be a difficult time for her - having you there might reassure her that things will be alright and that you'll be with her through thick and thin, through good and bad.

Just a thought. Hope things go well for her tomorrow. She'll soon be back at home where she feels safe.

Toffin
x


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Toffin, 

Thanks for your input, i just dont know whether she is able to think of it as us sticking through thick and thin or just involved in something frightening. They say dogs live in the moment but she doesnt like the vets because of whats happened their before and i just dont want her to mistrust us as well. 

I'll see what the vet thinks as well. Need to get it right as she may have to do this a few times.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My gut reaction.......stay with her. It might keep her calm and reassure her too. We know how dependent our poos are on us. Good luck whatever you decide. Also see if you can find a Bowen canine therapist in your area. It may help with her problem and will definitely help with post op recovery.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Stayed with her while the poor thing screamed the place down. Then had to leave her with them. Roll on 3 oclock! Poor little thing looked terrified.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Pauly said:


> Stayed with her while the poor thing screamed the place down. Then had to leave her with them. Roll on 3 oclock! Poor little thing looked terrified.


I am sorry.That must have been hard but I would do the same thing. I'll pray it goes well hang in there

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Well were all home safe and sound but one of us is very groggy.

7 xrays of her neck back hips knees and ankles showed nothing at all unusual Our specialist is pretty much baffled and has sent the xrays to an even more special specialist. He will decide whether to do mri scanning or if its worth doing anything else. Our vet says under anaesthetic her knees and ankles seemed perfectly stable as did her patellae so he says we need to consider some kind of soft tissue damage or possibly something neurological such as trapped or damaged nerve or something i guess.

To summarise at this stage - who knows. Hope this other guy can shed some light as i know nothing about these new possibilities as they are new to me.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to know that you have got your groggy girl back. 
Good that there is no obvious problems... hope that nothing serious comes to light and Tilly just proves to be a little dog who hops.
Keep us all informed. 
We are interested and we do care.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks. Its nice to get it all written down actually. Hopefully at some point i can write 'case closed' on this thread!

I just had a thought. Tilly sometimes stretches by pushing her head skyward (basically stretching her back and neck) and it creaks a bit. I wonder whether its worth mentioning to the vet? The xrays showed her spine was fine in terms of bone structure but perhaps its involved??

Does anyone else's dog do this and does it creak???


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, just catching up with this thread, glad all looks ok so far even if a little frustrating for you. Dudley really stretches his head back but usually when he is laying on his side so his head is still actually on the floor - no creaks though, it often makes me think of a dead deer when you see them with feet tied to a wooden pole - weird thing to think of I know and i've never seen it in real life, must have been in pictures or film or something!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I would get her some Bowen treatment if nothing shows up. Ask your vet for a referral. Its very gentle, she will love it and absolutely no traumatising of Tilly into the bargain. Max loves it when I Bowen him as does Mandy. All canine Bowen therapists can only treat your dog with a vets permission so there are safeguards in place. Ask, it's worth a shot. I am only qualified to treat humans, but love treating my dogs.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Its appreciated. I emailed the vet about the creaking thing just in case, i doubt its related but deffo worth mentioning! Just got to hope that the other vet has an idea of what we can try next. Bit more positive about it now that Tilly is getting back to her old self.

Fingers crossed the other specialist has a plan!!

ps. I will deffo look into the Bowen therapy as well - thanks for the tip. Determined to sort this now.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh dear, sorry it was such an upsetting experience for Tilly. And now it seems as if you're not any further forward but at least it appears that you've discounted certain differential diagnoses. But now she's back home and getting back to normal after being so dopey!

Do hope the other chap comes up with something. It must be really frustrating not knowing the cause of the Tilly hop.
Toffin
x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thread came up in my email!! Sorry to hear Tilly has been having more problems and had such a traumatic time at the vets. Glad some things have been ruled out and hope she is soon mended.


----------

